# una cifra



## _forumuser_

Domanda simile a quella di Zeudi. Sarei curioso di sapere se l'espressione una cifra (molto, tanto, un sacco) come avverbio si usa in altre zone di Italia oltre a Roma e dintorni. 

Esempi: Mi piace una cifra; sono una cifra stanco, ecc. ec..

O se no qual'e' l'espressione gergale in uso? Ciao e buona domenica a tutti!


----------



## jazyk

La prima volta che ho sentito questa meravigliosa parola  è stata da una ceca (ma secondo lei era un cifro e io non ne ho capito un'acca ).


----------



## sabrinita85

jazyk said:


> La prima volta che ho sentito questa meravigliosa parola  è stata da una ceca (ma secondo lei era un cifro e io non ne ho capito un'acca ).


Hahaha, "un cifro" è stupendo!


----------



## gabrigabri

A Torino si capisce ma non si usa. Noi diciamo un sacco, un botto, un bordello. Se me ne vengono in mente altre, le scrivo!

A me piace molto "un tajo ", ma a Torino penso che non lo capisca nessuno (solo chi ha parlato con dei romani!).


----------



## _forumuser_

gabrigabri said:


> A Torino si capisce ma non si usa. Noi diciamo un sacco, un botto, un bordello. Se me ne vengono in mente altre, le scrivo!
> 
> A me piace molto "un tajo ", ma a Torino penso che non lo capisca nessuno (solo chi ha parlato con dei romani!).


 
Per i non-romani:

un tajo = un taglio = fantastico, divertentissimo. (da taglialrsi dalle risate)

Ma non dite, e' un bordello bella, vero?


----------



## BlueWolf

_forumuser_ said:


> Domanda simile a quella di Zeudi. Sarei curioso di sapere se l'espressione una cifra (molto, tanto, un sacco) come avverbio si usa in altre di Italia oltre a Roma e dintorni.
> 
> Esempi: Mi piace una cifra; sono una cifra stanco, ecc. ec..
> 
> O se no qual'e' l'espressione gergale in uso? Ciao e buona domenica a tutti!



Sono di Milano, e l'espressione "mi piace una cifra" mi suona familiare, ma in altri contesti non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## gabrigabri

_forumuser_ said:


> Per i non-romani:
> 
> un tajo = un taglio = fantastico, divertentissimo. (da taglialrsi dalle risate)
> 
> Ma non dite, e' un bordello bella, vero?



Personalmente direi:
Mi piace un bordello, un casino, però penso che "è un bordello bella" non sia sbagliato!


----------



## _forumuser_

gabrigabri said:


> Personalmente direi:
> Mi piace un bordello, un casino, però penso che "è un bordello bella" non sia sbagliato!


 
Bravo gabri!! La lingua e' nostra e ci facciamo quello che ci pare!


----------



## gabrigabri

_forumuser_ said:


> Bravo gabri!! La lingua e' nostra e ci facciamo quello che ci pare!



 

C'hai troppo ragione!


----------



## pizzi

Contrappasso: cifra deriva dall'arabo *zifr*, cioè... zero...!


----------



## _forumuser_

pizzi said:


> Contrappasso: cifra deriva dall'arabo *zifr*, cioè... zero...!


 
Bellissima questa. Grazie pizzi, le sorprese non finiscono mai!


----------



## irene.acler

Io sono di Trento e anche qui si sente l'espressione "mi piace una cifra", ma non è molto utilizzata. Al suo posto si una di più "un casino", "un bordello".


----------



## gabrigabri

Anche "un botto"!


----------



## saia

Anche dalle mie parti (sud) l'espressione "mi piace una cifra" non è molto utilizzata; è sicuramente comprensibile ma poco usata.

Ciao e buona domenica


----------



## sabrinita85

gabrigabri said:


> Anche "un botto"!


E pure
*"un boato!"*


----------



## dalila

Da me (provincia di Ascoli Piceno) tutti capiscono l'espressione "una cifra" ma non fa parte della nostra parlata. Piuttosto si usa "un casino", "un bordello".
Ad Ascoli e dintorni usano molto "furia" per dire "tanto", es: "quel ragazzo è furia bello!" (anche se a me quest'espressione non piace).


----------



## TimLA

Scusate per il disturbo di una bella discussione.
Mi piace un taglio!
Ma, per il dizionario di un non-nativo neurotico, 
va questa lista?

tanto
molto
un sacco
una cifra (romano)
un bordello
un casino
furia (marchese)
un botto
un boato (romano)
un tajo (da "taglio" - romano)
un taglio (romano)


----------



## sabrinita85

TimLA said:


> Scusate per il disturbo di una bella discussione.
> Mi piace un taglio!
> Ma, per il dizionario di un non-nativo neurotico,
> va questa lista?
> 
> tanto
> molto
> un sacco (colloq.)
> una cifra (romano) (colloq.)
> un bordello (colloq.)
> un casino (colloq.)
> furia (marchigiano) (colloq.)
> un botto (romano) (colloq.)
> un boato (romano) (colloq.)
> 
> [un tajo (da "taglio" - romano) (colloq.)
> un taglio (romano) (colloq.)]


ZI


----------



## gabrigabri

TimLA said:


> Scusate per il disturbo di una bella discussione.
> Mi piace un taglio! un sacco!
> È un taglio= divertente (non significa "molto")
> Ma, per il dizionario di un non-nativo neurotico ,
> va bene questa lista?
> 
> tanto
> molto
> un sacco
> una cifra (romano)
> un bordello
> un casino
> furia (marchese) forse intendi marchigiano!
> un botto
> un boato (romano)
> 
> un tajo (da "taglio" - romano)
> un taglio (romano)


troppo (aggiungo io!)


----------



## TimLA

GrazieGrazie entrambi. 

Per "neurotico", viene direttamente dall'inglese (io l'uso spesso).
È un diagnosi formale, e indica una persona che si preoccupa troppo, tutto dovrebbe essere in il suo posto, molto rigido.
Ma è molto più che pignolo.
Mi piace le liste  

Grazie di nuovo!


----------



## dalila

TimLA said:


> GrazieGrazie entrambi.
> 
> Per "neurotico", viene direttamente dall'inglese (io l'uso spesso).
> È una diagnosi formale e indica una persona che si preoccupa troppo, tutto deve essere al suo posto, molto (rigido) schematico.
> Ma è molto più che pignolo.
> Mi piacciono le liste
> 
> Grazie di nuovo!


ok, sei nevrotico!


----------



## _forumuser_

dalila said:


> ok, sei nevrotico!


 
Furia come avverbio e' bellissimo. Non hai idea dell'etimologia?


----------



## tie-break

Dalle mie parti (marche centro/settentrionali) si usa molto l'espressione UN BEL PO'. Es. La montagna mi piace un bel po'.
"Una cifra" è capito ma non fa parte della parlata locale.


----------



## dalila

_forumuser_ said:


> Furia come avverbio e' bellissimo. Non hai idea dell'etimologia?


Ah, per te è furia bello?  Comunque no, non ne ho idea. Forse deriva dal sgnificato di "impeto violento, forza impetuosa" della parola furia. Ecco allora che usata come avverbio serve per aumentare il valore dell'aggettivo che lo segue. Ovviamente questa è solo la mia tesi...


----------

